# Passat W8?



## iboozer (Oct 13, 2001)

So I see this Passat the other day on my way past hollywood, and it had a W8 emblem on it. I was under the impression that this thing wasn't available yet, am I mistaken? You can't configure a W8 Passat on http://www.vw.com, so was this a fake emblem or what?


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8? (iboozer)*

there's some test bed vehicles cruising around. training on these cars is also starting as we speak


----------



## 90 GT-G60 (Jan 18, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8? (M this 1!)*

Just came from Smith VW in Delaware. There is a Silver W8 on the showroom floor. $38,4XX. Forgot the last two digits. They said they got it two days ago.
Looked sharp! IT has different headlights then my wife's 2001.5 Passat. I didn't see think to check the sticker or ask the salesman if they were HID's or not. 
Two things I didn't like were the wood trim and the bezel/gauge package. It has the chrome ring like the normal Passat, but the gauge face have a strip of chrome as well. I guess it is a matter of getting used to it.


----------



## VWBLUBAYOU (Mar 31, 2002)

*Re: Passat W8? (iboozer)*

In short, the answer is yes, it's the real deal. I've seen one at a dealership here in Randallstown, Md right on the showroom floor. It too was Satin Silver. Saw the motor, it had 8 intake runners (4 on the left, 4 on the right). THe 8 cylinder Passats are here my friend, and like the above post, will cost you about $38,000 and change. Now to wait for the 6 speed manuals to join all these Tips units, and then, push forward to the next gen Golf/Jetta, and see if the 8 cylinder makes it over there too......








Oh, about not configuring it on the VW website. They probably haven't updated it yet as we are in the very early stages of the 8 cylinder invasion. Besides, there really isn't anything you can configure as it was explained to me as the 8 cylinder comes pretty much as you see it. Loaded.


[Modified by VWBLUBAYOU, 7:44 PM 4-14-2002]


----------



## iboozer (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8? (VWBLUBAYOU)*

I checked again, and you are now able to set up a Passat on the VW website with a W8 engine! Cost is over 38,000 though!! I'm thinking about going for a test drive just for the heck of it... but for $40k I'm not sure I would buy a passat


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Passat W8? (iboozer)*

$38k, 271hp/273tq., Zenon hi/low beam, 4mot, S4 brakes, 0-60 6.5sec in the automatic. what's not to like? unless you don't need the room. it's cheaper and faster than almost anything in it's class. if you do go for a test drive get it on the freeway, the thing absolutely rules


----------



## ArgyleVR6 (Jul 12, 2001)

*Re: Passat W8? (M this 1!)*

The dealership I work at got 2 last thursday... I drove one right off the truck and down the street... the thing hauled aysse! Self adjusting Xenons, headlamp squirters (love those things), dual exhaust, those little LED's by the moonroof controls like Audi, etc etc. 
Check this, the thing has no gaskets... they squirt some ****e in there, and it works its way around and seals everything.... the motor mounts are sensored too, so there is another idiot light.... they say this thing kicks the Mk4 off the "Look at me funny and i will throw a fit" pedestal! Thats a feat!!!








Still a hot hot hot HOT HOT car.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Just Some Guy1 (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Passat W8? (ArgyleVR6)*

Got ours today.


----------

